# RR: 88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43



## Trout

*1.	Barbirolli (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










2.	Szell (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1964)










3.	Beecham (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










4.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1957)










5.	C. Davis (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1976)










6.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










7.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1970, Tokyo)










8.	Koussevitzky (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1935)










9.	Vänskä (cond.), Lahti Symphony Orchestra	(1997)










10.	Karajan (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Barbirolli (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
2.	Szell (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1964)
3.	Beecham (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
4.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1957)
5.	C. Davis (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1976)
6.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
7.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1970, Tokyo)
8.	Koussevitzky (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1935)
9.	Vänskä (cond.), Lahti Symphony Orchestra	(1997)
10.	Karajan (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

